# Sanguinius Conversion



## Go Death Company! (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey i'm planing to do a Sanguinius Conversion once i have enough money.
Here is my plan so far.
Nightbringer Body with Gree stuff to make it look kinda Space Mariny,
Grey Night Termi Arms,
Pegasus Knight Wings.

If anyone knows wat i should to for the head or has antonther sugestions they'd be appreciated.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I saw a converted Sanuinus once which used the Tomb King Carrion wings, It looked quite cool in an alternate colour scheme to the usual Carrion wings. As for the head I am afraid I don't have much of an idea really, if you were a good sculptor I'd say try and sculpt it but not sure about an alternate head. I'll let you know if I have an idea.

I will watch this project closely!


----------



## Go Death Company! (Sep 17, 2008)

*picture*

Here's a link to a picture of wat i'm trying to make it look like.
http://www.quizilla.com/user_images/T/thousandson/1117955433_sang.jpg


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

That looks nice. I would probably say that's either a Grey Knight Terminator with swords arms or a Justicars arms. Still not sure about the head I'm afraid.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Grey Knight Terminator arms.


----------



## Go Death Company! (Sep 17, 2008)

I found out wat I'm going to do part of Sanguinius.
Legs/body = Nightbringer ( sculpting Some)
Grey Night Termi Sword
Pegasus Wings 
Gun?
Head?


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

For the head you could get the head from that new slaaneshy model that is coming out (with the warriors of chaos book) because the fluff is that this guy is really vain and the model reflects that. Alternatively you could GS hair onto an SM head you like


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

I'll be watching this project closely as I've wanted to convert Sanguinius myself in the past but have never quite had the time. 

The Lord of Change's wings might be a better size and shape for the model though... as curved as they are they would frame it well. They are the ones on the conversion you linked. 

I've never seen Nightbringer up close but I think he's a pretty big model so maybe using Inquisitor scale parts would suit the model. Head suggestions: Inquisitor Covenant or the Eldar Ranger. They might be too big though.

Other good heads could come from the Elf Mage from Mordhiem, Kal Jericho from Necromunda or Valten, Champion of Sigmar.

I'm not really sure about the gun but the Space Marine Master of the Recruits has a rather nice bolter.

Good luck with this project, I can't wait to see the first work in progress. :biggrin:


----------



## Go Death Company! (Sep 17, 2008)

*Setback*

My Computer messed up right now (i'm typing from friends house.) I will be paying 100$ to fix it so first i have to save that up then i can buy pieces for conversion as soon as the conversion on it's way i'll post pics.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

About the linked model for Sanguinius im fairly sure thats the one that came 2nd at a GD some years ago, and yea its one damn cool model :biggrin:

My best pick is that the head is a Inquisitor sized models head with greenstuff hair on it...


----------



## bazle (Sep 24, 2008)

i have used the FW blood angels terminator shoulder pads on a similar project, will be looking out for pics good luck!


----------



## Go Death Company! (Sep 17, 2008)

*Start*

Hopefully getting Nightbringer and Green stuff tommorow so i'll get started and the sculpting ( this is my first project so hopefully it goes well and i'll get help from GW staff.)


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

have you thought of using a brettonian head? one without the helmet? has long hair and shaven face, ive seen it used on commanders, i can link in a bit for you if you like.


----------



## Go Death Company! (Sep 17, 2008)

I'd like a link to the picture but i'm leaning towards sculpting the head.


----------



## Go Death Company! (Sep 17, 2008)

Started sculpting torso i'll get pics up as soon as it looks decent


----------



## Go Death Company! (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm done the body and arms(i'll get pics up as soon as possible. I don't know what to use for the head does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If you fancy doing a bit of Hack and Slash, the Sigvald Head could be useable, but it could be slightly small.

A Battle sister head (don't laugh) could also be used quite easily, as he was meant to be the most bangable of the primarchs.


----------

